# New to the site, proud owner of a brand new XDm 9mm.



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Hello everyone. I just joined this forum tonight. This afternoon I traded in a Sig Sauer SP2022 9mm handgun for a Springfield XDm 9mm. It took several days of debating between the XDm or the Beretta 92fs. I think I've made a good choice. I can't wait to hit the range, but as it is I can't make it out til Sunday. Just thought I'd post and see what kind of comments I get. Thanks!

-Nate


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the Forum Guidelines


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Having had a Beretta 92FS and having a SA XDM-9, I think you made the right choice. The Beretta is a nice gun, but I think the XDM beats it hands down as a stock performer.

Welcome from Iowa!


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Yeah, the beretta was comfortable, but the XDm defnitely fits my hand better. It also seems to point more naturally, though I liked the sights better on the Beretta. I'd like to get some XDm fiberoptic sights, or Tritium, but I don't really want to spend the money...


----------



## Redelf88 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, today I put a couple hundred rounds through my new XDm, and I'm very impressed with the performance of the gun. It's accurate, I had no feeding problems, no jams, no misfires. The gun does not fire to the left or right, but dead center. The first hundred rounds were a little sloppy, not the best grouping I've done, but by the second hundred I was putting groups in an area the size of a grapefruit. The gun is fun to shoot, solid in it's performance, and greatly accurate. I think it's a vast improvement over the Sig Pro 2022 I had before the XDm. I'm not saying Sigs aren't excellent firearms, but I'm not happy with the pro line. Anyways, I'm glad I bought an XDm! If you don't have one, buy one!


----------

